# Bald Guys: Sweat and Helmets



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

What are you guys doing about sweat dripping down your face? Here in FL it gets damn hot and even with the "sponge/padding" on my giro I end up with sweat beading down my face from my head. Back in my hair days my hair would absorb most of it... but my shiny ass dome is like a water slide.


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

You could try something like this


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have that Halo and would recommend it


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I picked up a Halo a few weeks ago after hearing about it. Only used it once and not really hot but it was nice.


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

folded bandana or those tennis sweat bands that looks like bandanas.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a relatively sweaty head and find the Headsweats work well plus prevent vent-shaped sunburns on the ol' pate. In hotter weather I like the cotton ones over the coolmax versions, but I don't ride in very hot or humid weather often, either. Don't know if they're up to a sweaty head plus Florida heat/humidity...


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I wear a HeadSweats headband, and it keeps my riding glasses from getting sweat-dripped. It also partially "seals" at my helmet rim and improves ventilation through the helmet vents.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Halo. The tie-yourself-headband version because I have a big head and like the feel of wind on my nekked skin. Was that too much info?


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

Halo. On long hot rides I bring a second and switch half way through.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Halo. Then I rinse it with cold water at creek crossings and put it back on.


----------



## wi1trackrider (Jan 26, 2004)

Another vote a Halo here. I picked up a beanie skull cap last year after getting an annoying helmet vent sunburn on the dome. I'm not a chrome dome yet (give me about 15 more years), but every year that goes by I have less hair to cut. The Halo does a good job of keeping sweat out of my eyes/behind the sunglasses - much better than standard helmet liner pads. I actually remove my helmet liner pads when wearing the Halo, as the instructions recommend, as the Halo increases your head size, making it somewhat to jam into a helmet if you had Halo and pads on. It takes about one ride to get used to the Halo. After that it's just another piece of attire to put on. It's nice in the fall/winter/spring as well for some extra warmth. I found it to be good down to about 40 degrees. After that I need something to cover the ears too.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Get one of these- they work better than Halos as they don't store up water in fabric

www.sweatgutr.com


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I wrap my head with a variety of things - cycling hat, Halo, Under Armor head thing, and even a regular ol' bandana. I ride the trails nearly everyday, so I sweat through all this stuff pretty quickly.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

I use a Buff Headwear, the original style tied like a bandana. You can get them printed with about a 100 different designs.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Good for a laugh at least???

Light days panty liners! They have a glue strip made to stick to cloth. During summer Offroad Desert races I have tried this with success. Stick to inside of helmet! (Don't stick to forehead) you may forget and walk into the pub with a pad stuck to your face.

The boys & I have had lots of drunkin after race laughs. I think they have some that have a babbling brook scent???


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Halo. 

I like the bandanna style. 
The only time it gets overtaken by sweat, is when it's over 100F, when I'm riding during the Mojave summers.


----------



## teelow (Sep 28, 2007)

Another vote for the Halo. I sweat like crazy and it's the best thing I've found to keep it out of my eyes.


----------



## trained_monkey (Aug 11, 2007)

Eddie Mudster said:


> I use a Buff Headwear, the original style tied like a bandana. You can get them printed with about a 100 different designs.


+1. Keeps the sweat out of your eyes and protects the back of your neck from the sun. In winter you can pull it down lower to cover and warm your ears.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

jimbowho said:


> Good for a laugh at least???
> 
> Light days panty liners! They have a glue strip made to stick to cloth. During summer Offroad Desert races I have tried this with success. Stick to inside of helmet! (Don't stick to forehead) you may forget and walk into the pub with a pad stuck to your face.
> 
> The boys & I have had lots of drunkin after race laughs. I think they have some that have a babbling brook scent???


I may be a bald 24 year old, but at least I have my dignity


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

jahkneefive said:


> What are you guys doing about sweat dripping down your face? Here in FL it gets damn hot and even with the "sponge/padding" on my giro I end up with sweat beading down my face from my head. Back in my hair days my hair would absorb most of it... but my shiny ass dome is like a water slide.


Wear a sweat wicking headband.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

womble said:


> Get one of these- they work better than Halos as they don't store up water in fabric
> 
> www.sweatgutr.com


I am going to try that. I quickly over saturate every kind of headband I have tried.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Another vote for Buffs. They make a coolmax fabric version too now... wicks moisture faster.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

I might try the gutr, wont keep the sweat from dripping, but will atleast direct it around my eyes. I like the halos but bandanas make me look like a moron. I was thinking about cutting a towel into strips and velcroing that along the entire front half of the helmet.


----------



## Twenty Times (Mar 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: Halo. 

My eyes would sting on a ride and nothing helped. Halo headbands helped a lot!


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Simple Bandana


----------



## motovita (Mar 28, 2010)

Hair transplant?


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't do anything to help with the sweat. I wear a fox flux helmet and optic nerve sunglasses, in combination they seem to route the sweat coming from the helmet onto the glasses frames and off with very little getting on the lenses and none getting in my eyes. I'll admit, most of my sweat comes from my arms not my noggin. Also, I wring the helmet pads out anytime I stop by looking straight down and pressing the helmet against the forehead, everything seems to be working so far. I have a minimal amount of hair to absorb still, but it shouldn't be a factor by the time I turn 25 at the end of the year.


----------



## Schlitz Domino (Jul 24, 2008)

DanD said:


> I don't do anything to help with the sweat. I wear a fox flux helmet and optic nerve sunglasses, in combination they seem to route the sweat coming from the helmet onto the glasses frames and off with very little getting on the lenses and none getting in my eyes. I'll admit, most of my sweat comes from my arms not my noggin. Also, I wring the helmet pads out anytime I stop by looking straight down and pressing the helmet against the forehead, everything seems to be working so far. I have a minimal amount of hair to absorb still, but it shouldn't be a factor by the time I turn 25 at the end of the year.


Weird, my flux seems to channel the sweat right onto my lenses. In the summer I just give up and take off the helmet and shades on long climbs.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

gotta hate sweaty helmets.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

rocks'r'friends said:


> Halo. On long hot rides I bring a second and switch half way through.


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

jahkneefive said:


> What are you guys doing about sweat dripping down your face? Here in FL it gets damn hot and even with the "sponge/padding" on my giro I end up with sweat beading down my face from my head. Back in my hair days my hair would absorb most of it... but my shiny ass dome is like a water slide.


i removed all those useless paddings from all my helmets and using a headband instead.
you can't go wrong with Halo, but recently i tried Nike and very satisfied with it. i'd recommend getting a color white to mask all the salt you'll be sweating.

http://www.sportinglife.ca/sporting...olorPicker.jsp?productId=22702658&categoryId=


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

The Gutr looks intriguing. I cant imagine its very comfortable.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

GFAthens said:


> Simple Bandana


+1. When I lived in a warmer climate these worked really well for me on sweaty days. Cheap, durable, simple.


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Probs w/Sweat Gut'r*



High Side said:


> The Gutr looks intriguing. I cant imagine its very comfortable.


The 2 problems I have that make the Sweat Gut'r less than ideal:
1) the rubber irritates my skin after awhile
2) it's great when you're riding... but stop and look down at your computer, and suddenly you have sweat dumped all over it!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Ken2 said:


> The 2 problems I have that make the Sweat Gut'r less than ideal:
> 1) the rubber irritates my skin after awhile
> 2) it's great when you're riding... but stop and look down at your computer, and suddenly you have sweat dumped all over it!


3) when you hit a jump, it dumps.


----------

